# The Nurse Joker



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

did a search and found a couple wigs that could work

CosWorx :: Wig Shop :: Short Wigs - Bangs :: Leslie

CosWorx :: Wig Shop :: Short Wigs - Bangs :: Leslie L

i think your best bet is to look at costuming stores and ebay for short red/auburn wigs with bangs. or possibly just searching joker nurse wig.

hope thats helpful TC


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks doggie.

This one here looks perfect.










I have used Google on the net and have found no Joker Nurse wigs per se.

Eventually they may come out since the costume has become quite popular at least for now.

This one is in a good price range too!

TC


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Did you try ebay? You might not be able to find one specifically called the joker nurse wig. Maybe try short red wig instead??


----------

